# Restore question on a 1988 Jetta Carrat



## jkbrubaker (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 1988 Jetta Carrat its my daily driver. The car has 227K on the original engine. I'm considering purchasing a rebuilt motor and would like to chat with someone that lives in the Lancaster, PA area that is well versed on VW.
I'm searching for someone that lives in the lancaster area has experience with engine replacement and may be willing to do some side work. Also may need to change out the suspension, but not looking to change the overall performance. This is my back and forth to work car, but I want to make it nice. Body is in pretty good shape, needs a little TLC, but otherwise good.
John










_Modified by jkbrubaker at 4:47 PM 12-12-2007_


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Restore question on a 1988 Jetta Carrat (jkbrubaker)*

Assuming you have your original 20 year old suspension in there, just putting fresh OEM stuff will give you a nice improvement. Check out Germanautoparts.com - good people and great service.


----------

